# Happy Birthday Ender!



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Ender is 1 year old today! To celebrate, he slept in his hedgie bag on the floor next to me while I worked on a quilting project. This was after wandering a bit, freaking out, and then pooping and peeing on his towel. He really doesn't like being out in the open.

Anyway, pre-potty pics of Ender and some of his little brother Calvin.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/57661283 ... s&start=12

The last 5 pics are the "b'day pics" I'll give him some extra mealies tonight to celebrate.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very cute pics! Happy Birthday Ender!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Ender!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ender :mrgreen: give him a extra mealie for me  
Great Pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy birthday little guy! Hedgie hugs and mealie cakes to you!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww, Happy birthday Ender!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ender!!! I wuv you!!!


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

happy birthday ender!!! you have many lovers


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ender  He's such an adorable hedgie. I really enjoy quilting too and I think that I have an addiction to fabric lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ender.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

Super cute. Happy Birthday Ender!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy birthday, Cutie Pie!!!!

~Melissa and Miss Muffet


----------

